
Ticketmaster Quietly Changes Its Refund Policy, Screwing over the Fans - lightlyused
https://www.ghostcultmag.com/ticketmaster-quietly-changes-its-refund-policy-screwing-over-the-fans/
======
Nextgrid
This is the perfect ground for a chargeback. The merchant is not delivering
the service they promised and isn't abiding by the terms stated at the time of
purchase (the original refund policy).

